# Stocking my tank



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 60 gallon tank. As of right now I have one Pleco, one bumblebee and one Mumba that looks like a convict or zebra Cichlid but it's not. I don't remember the name.. My tank is 3ft wide 1 1/2 ft deep and 2ft tall! Any suggestions?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfotunately, I'd begin with returning/trading or selling the bumblebee as they're best suited in a 4 foot tank as a minimum. Post a picture of the other fish in the Unidentified forum for a proper ID.
Take a look through the Species Profiles and make notes of potential fish, then post here for advice on what can mix with what.
Also, welcome to Cichlid Forum!


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.africancichlidhub.com/dwarf- ... cies-list/

Dwarf Mbuna will max out at around 4″ in length.
Minimum Tank Size and Water Volume
Tank size: 3ft (Larger the tanks footprint the better)

Dwarf Mbuna Species List
Below is growing list of Dwarf Mbuna Species (I would like to thank Kevin Michiels for his involvement in compiling this list) If you would like to contribute more species please contact a member of the ACH team.

Cynotilapia afra (Chewere)
Cynotilapia afra (Chinuni)
Cynotilapia afra (Chitande)
Cynotilapia afra (Chuanga)
Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)
Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef)
Cynotilapia afra (Likoma)
Cynotilapia afra (Lumbila)
Cynotilapia afra (Lundu)
Cynotilapia afra (Lupingu)
Cynotilapia afra (Mbenji)
Cynotilapia afra (Metangula)
Cynotilapia afra (Minos Reef)
Cynotilapia afra (Msobo)
Cynotilapia afra (Ndumbi)
Cynotilapia afra (Njambe)
Cynotilapia afra (Nkhata Bay)
Cynotilapia afra (Nkolongwe)
Cynotilapia axelrodi
Cynotilapia sp. "Blue and Blue" (Mandalawi)
Cynotilapia sp. "Chinyankwazi"
Cynotilapia sp. "elongatus mdoka"
Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" (Lion's Cove)
Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" (Magunga)
Cynotilapia sp. "Maleri" (Nakantenga)
Cynotilapia sp. "Mbamba" (Lion's Cove)
Cynotilapia sp. "Mbamba" (Nkhata Bay)
Cynotilapia sp. "mbamba" (Nkhungu)

Gephyrochromis lawsi (Nkhata Bay)
Gephyrochromis sp. "patricki"
Gephyrochromis sp. "Zebroides" (Gome)

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Iodotropheus stuartgranti

Labidochromis chisumulae
Labidochromis joanjohnsonae
Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"
Labidochromis pallidus
Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
Labidochromis textilis
Labidochromis sp. "Zebra Eastern"

Melanochromis dialeptos
Melanochromis lepidiadaptes
Melanochromis simulans

Metriaclima aurora
Metriaclima sp. "black dorsal mbenji"
Metriaclima sp. "chinyankwazi"
Metriaclima sp. "daktari"
Metriaclima flavifemina (Thumbi West)
Metriaclima sp. "lanisticola north"
Metriaclima sp. "lime nkhomo"
Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep"
Metriaclima mossambicum
Metriaclima nkhunguensis
Metriaclima pulpican

Pseudotropheus ater
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
Pseudotropheus cyaneus
Pseudotropheus demasoni (Mozambique)
Pseudotropheus demasoni (Pombo Rocks)
Pseudotropheus minutus "Mbowe"
Pseudotropheus sp. "dumpy"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Bee"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chailosi"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chisumulu"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chitimba"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Greenback"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Linganjala"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Masimbwe"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Mbako"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Mbenji Brown"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Metangula"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Namalenje"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ndumbi"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ngkuyo"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ruarwe"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Slab"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Taiwan"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Usisya"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Yellowtail"
Pseudotropheus interruptus
Pseudotropheus perileucos
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Tanzania"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Tanzania" (Liuli)
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Tanzania" (Puulu)
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Yellow Breast"
Pseudotropheus polit
Pseudotropheus purpuratus
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Pseudotropheus sp. "Tursiops Mbenji"


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

GTZ thanks for the welcome!

I'm pretty sure my other one is a Demasoni.. Unsure if its male of female yet, it's still small. My bumblebee, my husband picked out and I'm not a hundred percent sure he's willing to get rid of it!! I do knows she is female, young adult and she seems to be loving the tank!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

EBJD keeper thanks for the list.. I'll look into each of those! At a 4 inch max, how many would you recommend for my tank?


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

audibell said:


> EBJD keeper thanks for the list.. I'll look into each of those! At a 4 inch max, how many would you recommend for my tank?


so the tank is 36" x 24" x 24"?


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

36x18x24


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

audibell said:


> 36x18x24


that is a 65 gallon

so u could do 1 breeding group of Cynotilapia afra, Iodotropheus sprengerae or Pseudotropheus saulosi.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh.. Cool! I was told it was 60 when I bought it used.. It's my first tank as an adult! I chose the Cichlid because I love their colors and seem to be a hardy fish! So I figured that would be the way to go!! Eventually I would like to get a 140+ gallon and do oscars in that one! Like I said previously, I have a bumblebee and a demasoni (I believe).. And a pleco Would any of those get along we'll with what I have??


----------

